# My 30ga & 5ga Planted Tanks



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

30GA TANK C/W FLUVAL FILTER 
TURBO CO2 BIO

CANOPY GLO-LIGHT C/W 2 FLUORECENT LAMPS
I INSTALLED INSIDE CANOPY 2 INCANDENCED LAMPS 60w C/W DIOD


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Those are really cool what kind of barb is that? It's like a tiger barb but it's longer and not too tall and the stripes all blend?


----------



## almog60 (May 28, 2008)

it's tiger barb (only one left)


----------

